
Intel CEO cashed in on shareholding after becoming aware of chip flaws - hickeygareth
https://app.newsoveraudio.com/article/3153
======
everdev
How long after the news breaks do you have to wait to avoid insider trading?

~~~
epmaybe
Vangaurd has a good guide on this [http://www.american-
vanguard.com/Governance](http://www.american-vanguard.com/Governance)

The standard rule is 3 trading days after news is disclosed.

------
pella
discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16055851](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16055851)

------
thisisit
This has been discussed couple of times already as pointed by another poster:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16067322](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16067322)

This kind of reporting is based on a big "if". We don't know yet "if" it was
due to contractual obligation or something else.

